

Concurrent Data Structures - mdzkhan
http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~shanir/concurrent-data-structures.pdf

======
mdzkhan
Another interesting paper on analyzing concurrent data structures. Seems to be
simplified and easy to go with. Implementations included.
<http://resources.aims.ac.za/archive/2009/viateur.pdf>

------
TwistedWave
PDF version available here: <http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~afek/ConcurrentDS-
MS04.pdf>

------
GrooveStomp
Very nice paper; it seems to cover datastructures used for several different
algorithms. I've only glanced at it so far, as it is quite long. I noticed in
1.1.5 "Correctness" that it discusses equivalency of locking, sequential non-
locking and combining tree methods. This is the bread and butter that I'm
personally looking for, but it appears that the paper doesn't do any more than
just mention methods that are used for proving correctness and equivalency.
Can anyone recommend some good resources that delve into that topic? I'd also
love to read about mapping high-level concurrency to low-level locking
primitives, and specifically how to prove correctness. Again. :D

~~~
adaszko
This article is indeed very interesting. I've read somewhere that there's a
more recent, extended version of it available via the ACM Digital Library.

For correctness proving, you may look for example in
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.101...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.101.4119&rep=rep1&type=pdf)
. It is constrained to π-calculus though.

~~~
GrooveStomp
Thanks! I'll take a look at it later on (hopefully today).

------
signa11
nir-shavit's book "The Art of Multiprocessor Programming" is also very very
good (imho).

